# ..Ever Forget you M.O.T, well not anymore..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I came across this on another forum, but if you are any thing like me, you will always forget you M.O.T. This site sends you a reminder apparently:

http://www.elephantmot.com/

Hope it helps someone..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

heh heh , what's the chances that they spam you with insurance offers also?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , what's the chances that they spam you with insurance offers also?


Like if you ever go on a comparison site, you get weird calls for months lol


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Like if you ever go on a comparison site, you get weird calls for months lol


Use the Opt out box fella, then they cant ring you :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

erm, why not juat put a reminder into your phone/computer/etc ??
I spot SPAM from a mile away


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

E-mail harvester, pure and simple.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you own or have you ever heard of a magical little item called a calendar? Never forgotten an MOT yet, tax on the other hand....


----------



## Pelidan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to clear a few things up, the above website is mine. I built it as a project for Uni! I can guarantee we do not send out any spam at all. In fact, to register you do not even have to type in your email address!

I built the site hoping it would be useful to the less organised people in the world (like me!), and i've tried to keep it plain and simple.

Hopefully someone will find it useful.
Thanks


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it wrong I know insurance renewal, day the car was bought & MOT day off by heart?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Pelidan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to clear a few things up, the above website is mine. I built it as a project for Uni! I can guarantee we do not send out any spam at all. In fact, to register you do not even have to type in your email address!
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up :thumb:. I think a few people owe you a little apology.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Good little reminder - thanks


----------



## Pelidan (Feb 26, 2011)

andy668 said:


> Good little reminder - thanks


Thanks mate - Glad you found it useful :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great idea I have to look after several cars and can never remember which MOT is when!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I always used to get a reminder date sticker to put under the motobike seat from the test station.
The vw dealership used to put a very small one in the top corner of the windscreen with the service and the mot due dates.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Handy, but I cant stand stickers anywhere on my car!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

The garage me and my nan use sends a letter and a text week or two before to remind us, and gives us a phone call a few days before. Very good idea I thought, they put the effort in to get the business there honest and are also helping us at the at the same time so they get our business.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, you get one on the MOT certificate, and you just stick that where ever you want to put it, I usually put it on the top left of the windscreen.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you not get a letter to remind you to get an MOT done or is it only Northern Ireland get this?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

We don't.

Mrs and a friend could have done with this, there's was about 5 months overdue!

Good idea, we should ideally get a letter like you do with tax.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> Handy, but I cant stand stickers anywhere on my car!


Yeah i took it off as service it myself.


----------



## Pelidan (Feb 26, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Great idea I have to look after several cars and can never remember which MOT is when!!


Thanks! Yes, I can image if you have a few cars it can become hard to track!

Just another thing i'd like to add - If anybody has any feedback regarding the site i would be interested to hear from you. You can just use the contact us button on the site. Thaks a lot!

Thanks again for the comments:thumb:


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> We don't.
> 
> Mrs and a friend could have done with this, there's was about 5 months overdue!
> 
> Good idea, we should ideally get a letter like you do with tax.


Agh that makes sense then why the website was made 

In NI our cars can only be moted at certain test centres which are run by the dvlni (dvla) unlike the mainland where it can be done at a garage of your choice, we have no choice really.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Never understood how people can forget when an MOT is due, myself!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This was such a good idea, i even sent it around to everyone at work but it appears the site has now gone :-(

I remembered it from months ago so thought i'd just go on and add my current car so i get a reminder but no such luck!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Do you own or have you ever heard of a magical little item called a calendar? Never forgotten an MOT yet, tax on the other hand....


Ditto go all my MOT and insurance expirys in my work outlook calendar....remider set 1 week prior....alwasy with me on the laptop/Mac/iPhone & Blackberry.

Spam mail ahoy if you use that I feel!

By the way clicked on the link and it failed


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I always get my car mot'd on my birthday. What ever car it is it's gets down even if it's not due for 6 months. Never work on my birthday so works out perfect and I never forget it. 

Dave


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

trouble is dave if it needs a lot of repairs its a pretty crap birthday present!

i always remember mine but forgot the mrs this year mot not her!!!
only realised it had expired when she went to tax it and the fellow behind the counter told her it ran out 4 months ago

needless to say she wasnt a happy bunny


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

That's why I own a skoda. Passed 1st time every time


----------

